# Beginning with Trialbiking!



## Poser Paule (18. Juli 2005)

hallo,

ich fahre schon seit einiger Zeit Dirt und will jetzt auf Trial umsteigen, folgende Fragen hab ich dazu jetzt: 

1). da ja alle trialbiker so angepresste Lygraanzüge (oder wie die heißen) anhaben, wollte ich mal fragen wo es die zu kaufen gibt?!

2). ich will jetzt auch auf so Fahrrädständern rumm hüpfen also wo gibt es gute?

3). die meisten Trialbiker die ich kenne fahren so steif, auch in Videos immer, is das beabsichtigt???

Gruß

Paule


----------



## isah (18. Juli 2005)

1) *hrhr* was für trialer kennst du denn!? wir fahren ganz normale kleidung    

2) davor würd ich ein bisschen üben, und eigentlich gibts die überall. 

3) die trialer die du kennst tragen ja auch alle diese anzüge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. Juli 2005)

Poser Paule schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich fahre schon seit einiger Zeit Dirt und will jetzt auf Trial umsteigen, folgende Fragen hab ich dazu jetzt:
> 
> ...




 MEINE MAMA IST EIN UFO!!!   Und du bist irr.....


----------



## ph1L (18. Juli 2005)

bei dir passt echt alles!
Nick... Bike... ach die ganze Signatur.

Aber die Fragen toppen das noch!


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Juli 2005)

also entweder is das ein fake oder der is son kleiner hobby assad   
auf jeden fall klingts ganz schön abwertend und ironisch was er schreibt also


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. Juli 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> also entweder is das ein fake oder der is son kleiner hobby assad
> auf jeden fall klingts ganz schön abwertend und ironisch was er schreibt also



nein man!!! das ist nicht asad!!! mama ist stolz auf mich singt der sido!!!     

also mal zu den fragen von dem Poser Paule...
ich kenne KEINEN, der mit so anzügen fährt!!! ausser den hösel, aber das ist, glaub ich, auch der einzigste....zumindest den ich kenne.....so zur nächsten frage....bevor du lernen willst, auf so dinger rumzuhüpfen, lerne lieber erstmal die grundlagen.....und zur letzten.....ist mir irgendwas entgangen?? wenn ich die vids so angucke, fahren alle trialer sehr geschmeidig.....scheif fahren meistens nur die afänger bzw einsteiger....vielleicht haben jaa "deine trialer" alle nen stock im arsch stecken oda nen stock gefrühstückt und fahren deshalb so steif....also ich weiss jaa nicht....  

Jan


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Juli 2005)

der wichtigste tip von einem beginnerkollegen: die anzüge sind nicht der grund wieso trialer keinen 1m erdhügel brauchen um 1m hoch zu hüpfen. hab ich schon probiert.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Juli 2005)

Ich kann dir den Trial anzug hier nur empfehlen, mit dem Ding geht man einfach nur ab!!
Außerdem wirst du unsichtbar wenn du vor Birkenbäumen fährst


----------



## isah (18. Juli 2005)

*hrhr*





> bevor du lernen willst, auf so dinger rumzuhüpfen, lerne lieber erstmal die grundlagen



hey hey, der junge zoggt uns alle.

---> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=174431 <----


ich sag auch *fake*...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. Juli 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> *hrhr*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!      das ich nicht lache!!! wenn der so abgehen würde, würde er nicht seine zeit in so nem forum verschwenden und lieber geld machen!!!! und ausserdem, wenn man das kann, würde man nicht so einfach auf ne andere sportart wechseln!!   

Jan


----------



## Raimund-Aut (19. Juli 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dir den Trial anzug hier nur empfehlen, mit dem Ding geht man einfach nur ab!!
> Außerdem wirst du unsichtbar wenn du vor Birkenbäumen fährst




Hey Cryo, woher hat der Typ meinen alten Anzug????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (19. Juli 2005)

lasst den mal nur machen ob mit strampler oder ohne 
kommt eh sowas  bei raus!!
das wird er noch früh genug merken!
see ja teo


----------



## kochikoch (19. Juli 2005)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> lasst den mal nur machen ob mit strampler oder ohne
> kommt eh sowas  bei raus!!
> das wird er noch früh genug merken!
> see ja teo



ob der typ gefunden hat was er sucht?
die trialanzüge sind in wirklichkeit keine trialanzüge das sind neopren anzüge vom tauchen und weil diese so unwahrscheinlich teuer sind haben sie so wenige an


----------



## hopmonkey (19. Juli 2005)

sehr windschnittig, damit beim bunny der luftwiderstand keine höhe kostet:






kennen manche zwar schon...
hielt ich aber durchaus für angemessen


----------



## kochikoch (19. Juli 2005)

ahhh, jetzt versteh ich auch den sinn der verkleidung von batman, spiderman und catwoman   und wie sie alle heißen


----------



## Poser Paule (19. Juli 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

>



Ist das ernst gemeint??

wenn ja:
wo bekommt man den her und wie viel kostet der??
danke für die Antworten

und nein, ich bin KEIN Fake, ok, jeder macht mal fehler, das mit dem double Flip war nur ne verarschung an die leute die ich kenne


----------



## roborider (19. Juli 2005)

@Poser: ALso zuerst musst du in den Dschungel gehen und 5 ca. 1.80m lange Schlangen fangen. Dann musst du sie häuten und das ganze zusammennähen. Der Flug z.b. in ein trop. Land dürfte so 3000 kosten. vllt. noch 200 für Schlangenfänger-Equipment und nochmal 300 für zwei Übernachtungen falls du nicht alle Schlangen auf einmal fängst.  Also mit ca. 3500 bist du dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (19. Juli 2005)

ich hau mal eben ein
*MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
raus...


 

sorry, ich geh wieder zurück ins dirt/street unterforum 

cheers
crossie


----------



## Benjy (19. Juli 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> ich hau mal eben ein
> *MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
> raus...
> 
> ...


ich wollts nich sagen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Juli 2005)

wo wir gerade bei aZad etc. sind möchte ich nur folgendes zum poser paule sagen:
ich fiick dein leben, alter
ich leg ihn um den schalter
ich werd beenden dein Leben
es wird die erde beben
wenn die sonne untergeht
ist es für dich zu spät
geh in den puff für schwule
hier is das forum für coole
trial is die Macht der welt
mehr wert als all dein geld
mehr wert als dein leben
an dir wird die scheißße kleben,
wenn ich fertig bin, 
machen wir dich platt
dann erlebst du tschi-had
dann macht es keinen sinn
weiter zu reden
oder nach mehr zu streben,
nun mach ich schluss
und geb dir nen kuss  

nein bitte nciht ernst nehmen, is mir nur grad so eingefallen..... was da oben steht is nur spaß, kein ernst, bevor das hier wieder alles falsch verstanden wird....
musste mal kreativ sein.....


----------



## kochikoch (19. Juli 2005)

sag bist du single? nicht weil ich dich heiraten will  , naja hmm vielleicht doch aber bei solch ein tollen gedicht kann sicher keine frau widerstehen oder?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Juli 2005)

maaaaan, das is ein ghetto freestyle rap, man, kein gedicht....


----------



## kochikoch (19. Juli 2005)

aso, naja wenns so ist will ich dich doch net heiraten  , sag hat poser paule was mit sachsen paule zutun?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. Juli 2005)

lol !!!! kochikoch  EIN GEDICHT?   wie knuffig  

ps. das musste ich einfach schreiben (lach mich tot)


----------

